# Deer Creek Campground



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

According to the DWR CO that patrols the area the landowners at the campground are trying to form a HOA. If they do it would put the campground off limits to anyone from the bridge all the way to the big dog leg bend. There is one holdout that is keeping this from happening. It will suck to make one of the best spots on the lower all private. The landowners (all but one) hate the fisherman with a passion. For those who haven't fished it the last year they are harrassing and yelling from the bank. The only saving grace is that this one lone holdout supports the fisherman and that makes it so the other landowners can't enforce trespassing except on their own property. I'm not sure if there is anything as fisherman we can do about it. This is just an FYI post for those who have an interest in that area.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this the RV campground on the lower provo?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it is. It also includes the areas where the cabins line the river, just below the bridge. So pretty much from the dam to down below the actual campground.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right they hate fisherman, I have had some run in's with campground management as well. There are some really nice holes in that section. We should offer a complimentary diamond membership to the one owner holding thier groud for fisherman. When you bought your property there what did you think there would be no fisherman on this blue ribbon section? This is another reason UT needs to enact the MT stream access laws!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Just one more reason to stick to the stillwaters.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> When you bought your property there what did you think there would be no fisherman on this blue ribbon section?


Actually, this section was closed to fishermen for many years. I believe it was in the early '90s when the DWR negotiated an agreement with the landowners to get public access back in there. Unfortunately, people have abused this privilege enough to bring us back full circle. Too bad, it has some of the best big fish water in the river IMO.

I think if a greater majority of fishermen showed a little more respect to the landowners, and didn't go in presuming it's there God given right to be there, it might not have have come to this. JMO


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

> I think if a greater majority of fishermen showed a little more respect to the landowners, and didn't go in presuming it's there God given right to be there, it might not have have come to this.


I'm sure I'll get flamed for this, but IMHO it is your God-given right to fish in any stream. I know the Utah law says differently, and I'm not advocating tresspassing, but the A$$-hole who came up with the concept of allowing private ownership of streambeds in this state sure took away a lot of the fun of living in such a beautiful area.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Trooper said:


> > I think if a greater majority of fishermen showed a little more respect to the landowners, and didn't go in presuming it's there God given right to be there, it might not have have come to this.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll get flamed for this, but IMHO it is your God-given right to fish in any stream. I know the Utah law says differently, and I'm not advocating tresspassing, but the ****-hole who came up with the concept of allowing private ownership of streambeds in this state sure took away a lot of the fun of living in such a beautiful area.


Not going to flame you, but I will say this - private land ownership is all a matter of perspectives. If you're that angler looking over the fence desperately wanting to fish that nice beautiful river running through that stretch of private property - you're perspective is they way you feel right now. However, if you are that landowner that finally got to buy his dream property that included 10 miles of his own private pristine river to fish whenever he wanted to and perhaps he doesn't want to deal with the hassle of picking up everyone else's trash and repairing fences - or perhaps he just wants his river all to himself - his perspective is going to be quite different.

I will say that I have never had a landowner turn me down when I have asked to fish on his property. I know it sucks having to ask - but I think you would be amazed at what a little humility will get you


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Improv,

You and I see eye to eye on almost everything and I'm also big on asking and cooperating with landowners for a mutually beneficial relationship.

A non-fishing example: I used to hunt doves quite a bit on a big farm in Central Utah. Every year a few weeks before the hunt, I'd call the owner and ask him if there was anything he needed from Salt Lake, since I was going to be in the area hunting. He usually said no, but appreciated the offer to help out. My family and I sometimes would bring a fruit basket or something anyway, and always got to hunt.

All that being said, I do think that in a desert state where water is scarce by definition, that it is a really bad idea to make the resource private. There just isn't enough for very many people to have their own private stretch. As nice as it is, and I've had the luxury to fish a private stretch myself, I think water in a desert should be public resource.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Improv,
> 
> You and I see eye to eye on almost everything and I'm also big on asking and cooperating with landowners for a mutually beneficial relationship.
> 
> ...


Great Post, +1


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, we can keep believing the world ought to be different, and doing the same old things and coming up with the same results. :? 

The bottom line is that we had several great years of fishing access in the campground area, and now it looks like we won't... And that's really a shame because I believe we could have avoided this situation.


----------

